# PS CS5 + ACR 6.6 = failed update



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 29, 2011)

I recently bought a canon g12.  In order to do RAW processing I need to update the ACR file in photoshop cs5 to at least 6.3 when they began supporting the .cr2 raw file for the camera.  I've downloaded each of the updates from 6.3 - 6.6 and each of them just say update failed.  I'm using version 12.0 of CS5.  There seems to be quite a few threads on the internet about it the issue, but I can't find a solution.  Any help?


----------



## ghache (Nov 29, 2011)

I updated my cs5-extended, lighroom 3 to lastest release and camera raw without any problem.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 29, 2011)

is there an .8BI file that I can just replace as in the previous updates?  I can't get this to do anything.  It just says it failed whether I go to help->update or if I run the installer that comes w/ the download.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone else had a similar issue but thought it was because they were running a pirated copy of CS5. Have you contacted Adobe?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 29, 2011)

not yet.  guess that'll be my next call if I can't get it worked out.  I just hate dealing w/ tech support.


----------



## ghache (Nov 29, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Someone else had a similar issue but thought it was because they were running a pirated copy of CS5. Have you contacted Adobe?



i run downloaded copy of cs5 and lighroom and the updates where just fine.


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had no problems with updates and have CS5 and Lightroom set up the preferences to update both automatically.

Are you attempting updating by accessing the update from CS5 under the Help tab; Help > Updates


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried it that way as well as running the installer from the update.  Both result in "update failed".


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ghache or KmH, does ACR 6.5 have a .8bi file like the previous versions that I can just swap out w/ my current 6.0 version?  I was able to upgrade from photoshop cs5 12.0 to 12.0.4 which I understand is synonymous w/ 12.1.  It just will not do anything with updating the camera raw.  Would one of you be willing to email the .8bi file?


----------



## Steve01 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any other problems with Photoshop?
I've never heard of an update problem with a bad preferences file but resetting it cures a lot of strange behaviors in PS.

Start Photoshop and immediately hold down Ctrl+Alt+Shift (Windows) 
or Command+Option+Shift (Mac OS X). 

Then, click Yes to the message, "Delete the Adobe Photoshop Settings file?"


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2011)

Johnboy2978 said:


> Ghache or KmH, does ACR 6.5 have a .8bi file like the previous versions that I can just swap out w/ my current 6.0 version?  I was able to upgrade from photoshop cs5 12.0 to 12.0.4 which I understand is synonymous w/ 12.1.  It just will not do anything with updating the camera raw.  Would one of you be willing to email the .8bi file?


You need to contact Adobe.


----------

